# UPDATE: Odom traded to Mavs for a future no. 1 draft pick, traded-player exception



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Sources say Lakers will receive unspecified draft considerations from Dallas for the rights to Odom, who slots in Mavs' new trade exception


ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*re: REPORT: Lamar Odom to be traded to Mavericks for draft considerations*

What am I missing? if you're trying to win one last time with Kobe to trade Odom for draft considerations.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: REPORT: Lamar Odom to be traded to Mavericks for draft considerations*

If they turn Chandler into Odom, and pick up Dalembert, all the while positioning themselves better for Deron Williams... that's pretty good.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*re: REPORT: Lamar Odom to be traded to Mavericks for draft considerations*

I guess a trade exception> Lamar Odom. It really seems like Kupchak is working without a net right at this moment. Are they going to trade Gasol, Bynum and this trade exception for Howard? If they do that does not seem like a situation Howard would want to be in. If they don't give up all of it I don't see why Orlando would want to deal.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*re: REPORT: Lamar Odom to be traded to Mavericks for draft considerations*

Horrible move. May as well have just given him away.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*re: REPORT: Lamar Odom to be traded to Mavericks for draft considerations*



MojoPin said:


> Horrible move. May as well have just given him away.


Can't really conclude that until we see what they do with it.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: REPORT: Lamar Odom to be traded to Mavericks for draft considerations*

hmm, well odom fits in great in dallas, even if the lakers do have a plan with the trade exception why in the hell would they make dallas of all teams better in the process?


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

*re: REPORT: Lamar Odom to be traded to Mavericks for draft considerations*

I do not like this move by the Lakers


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

*re: REPORT: Lamar Odom to be traded to Mavericks for draft considerations*

Good luck in Big D LO. At least he can't complain now, can still win some more rings.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*re: REPORT: Lamar Odom to be traded to Mavericks for draft considerations*

I think the Lakers are still going to trade Pau to Houston somehow. They'll get Kevin Martin, Luis Scola, and some extra young players/picks. They'll keep Martin/Scola and trade Bynum + youth package to Orlando for Dwight. They might end up having Kobe Martin Scola, and Dwight when it's said and done. I doubt the experiment works the first time through, but I'm speculating that's where they're headed.

Either way, if Dallas can add Dalembert on top of this I'm giddy. Odom does everything Marion did well but better, plus adds some of the 3-pt shooting that made Dallas hard to defend when Peja was in the game. And is a better passer than both.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*re: REPORT: Lamar Odom to be traded to Mavericks for draft considerations*

If they don't get CP3 or Howard, they're ****ed.

They may be ****ed anyhow if this deal drags on too much longer. They're going to have whole new guys, with a whole new system, under a whole new coach having like five days to get ready for NBA basketball.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*re: REPORT: Lamar Odom to be traded to Mavericks for draft considerations*

Like this for the Grizzlies :2worf:


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: REPORT: Lamar Odom to be traded to Mavericks for draft considerations*

Lakers have to dump salary to get under that coming luxury tax rule. 

I mean, would you be comfortable handing Dan Gilbert a $1 million check every year while he tries to sabotage every deal you try to make ??

I don't worry about the Lake show, they always find a way back to the top eventually.

I would feel better if they brought back Rudy though.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Lamar Odom to be traded to Mavericks for draft considerations*

Wait a minute...

...why did this thread "traded." ?

This is just a reported source...nothing has been confirmed yet.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Lamar Odom to be traded to Mavericks for draft considerations*

my source says Lakers want Dwight Howard first.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Lamar Odom to be traded to Mavericks for draft considerations*

Done deal. I found the confirmation, sorry about that.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...11-lakers-lamar-odom-20111211,0,3682409.story

There was also a blip that "he wanted out" but I am not sure where I saw that...will have to post that link.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavericks for their 2012 no. 1 draft pick*

Here it is:



> *Adrian Wojnarowski* _@WojYahooNBA_
> Lakers had offered Lamar Odom to teams with salary cap space, one GM says. "He wanted out and they really wanted to reduce the tax bill."


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavericks for their 2012 no. 1 draft pick*

Interesting.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Lamar Odom to be traded to Mavericks for draft considerations*

This better be the sign of big things to come. Or is buss a penny pincher now?

Guess I have to find a new favorite laker.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavericks for their 2012 no. 1 draft pick*

They're probably looking for something bigger, but I'd love the trade exception in exchange for Iguodala. Not sure how Laker fans would feel about that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavericks for their 2012 no. 1 draft pick*



Coatesvillain said:


> They're probably looking for something bigger, but I'd love the trade exception in exchange for Iguodala. Not sure how Laker fans would feel about that.


I would do it in a second. Beats just losing Odom for nothing.

The real question is what the Lakers motive was to make this deal? Was it to ship out Odom's whiny ass? Was it to save money? Was it to grab Howard? Was it to grab another player we haven't even thought about?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavericks for their 2012 no. 1 draft pick*

Yeah there has to be more to it than whats seen. If they just gave away LO for a bag of chips, then Houston isn't as crazy as I thought.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavericks for their 2012 no. 1 draft pick*



Jamel Irief said:


> I would do it in a second. Beats just losing Odom for nothing.
> 
> The real question is what the Lakers motive was to make this deal? *Was it to ship out Odom's whiny ass?* Was it to save money? Was it to grab Howard? *Was it to grab another player we haven't even thought about?*


This and this.

Read the L.A. Times article below. It was clear that Odom was *very unhappy* and the Lakers did not want this to bleed into the new season. I don't think they had a choice.

Given that the they are getting Dallas' trade exception, its a no-brainer that they are going to go after someone to replace Odom. It is interesting at this point in time no one has speculated or even gotten a "source" to tell us who that might be.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...11-lakers-lamar-odom-20111211,0,3682409.story


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavs for 2012 no. 1 draft pick, traded-player except*

I'd go after Gerald Wallace. Portland needs to clear space for Batum.

I'm guessing Billups will end up with the Lakers as well.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavs for 2012 no. 1 draft pick, traded-player except*

Wallace would be a decent pick up


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavs for 2012 no. 1 draft pick, traded-player except*

This could fast be a complete train wreck for the Lakers if they miss out on Howard. Heck even if they get Howard, but have to give up their whole team to do it...Kobe's window is not very large--if you don't put a team around Howard-Kobe THIS year that can win a title--they may not.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavs for 2012 no. 1 draft pick, traded-player except*



futuristxen said:


> This could fast be a complete train wreck for the Lakers if they miss out on Howard. Heck even if they get Howard, but have to give up their whole team to do it...Kobe's window is not very large--if you don't put a team around Howard-Kobe THIS year that can win a title--they may not.


Right now all that has happened is they have given up a disgruntled player (its true that the Lakers' actions have caused him to be disgruntled) and they will receive a quality player in return at some point for him.

Don't be so dramatic.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavs for 2012 no. 1 draft pick, traded-player except*

they will receive an quality player that the other team does not want?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavs for 2012 no. 1 draft pick, traded-player except*



Diable said:


> they will receive an quality player that the other team does not want?


The trade exception is worth $8.9 million.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavs for 2012 no. 1 draft pick, traded-player except*

Kobe with the not-so-subtle slam at Gilbert:



> *Beto Duran* _@DuranLA_
> Kobe "I don't see Cuban protesting this trade"
> Retweeted by Ken Berger


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavs for 2012 no. 1 draft pick, traded-player except*

Word is now that Odom felt so slighted that he asked to be traded, and Kupchak basically sent out an SOS to any team with a trade exception. Hence, them selling off Odom even to a conference rival.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavs for 2012 no. 1 draft pick, traded-player except*



Hibachi! said:


> Word is now that Odom felt so slighted that he asked to be traded, and Kupchak basically sent out an SOS to any team with a trade exception. Hence, them selling off Odom even to a conference rival.


That fits with what I am hearing here...and it is completely expected.

Lakers kind of ****ed themselves.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavs for 2012 no. 1 draft pick, traded-player except*

Lakers have put shedding payroll above all else. I can't blame them really.

I wouldn't want to constantly write checks to cheapskate owners who monkey wrench every deal you try to do.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavs for 2012 no. 1 draft pick, traded-player except*

Why the **** would you desperate enough to trade a 6th man of the year to the team that just swept me? Who cares if he's upset: if you're going to target Howard if you figure out how you can use Odom in a 3 way deal to get him. Seems like a steal for Dallas, they wouldn't put a deadline date on a move like this.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavs for 2012 no. 1 draft pick, traded-player except*



Ron said:


> Kobe with the not-so-subtle slam at Gilbert:


Seems more like a dig against Kupchack if anything.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavs for 2012 no. 1 draft pick, traded-player except*



Pioneer10 said:


> Seems more like a dig against Kupchack if anything.


How so?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavs for 2012 no. 1 draft pick, traded-player except*



Ron said:


> Kobe with the not-so-subtle slam at Gilbert:


You mean Cuban?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavs for 2012 no. 1 draft pick, traded-player except*



Jamel Irief said:


> You mean Cuban?


I took it to mean that since Gilbert single-handedly killed the CP3/Odom deal the other night, that Kobe is saying Cuban won't protest this deal...its a slam at all owners for their meddling, basically.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE: Odom traded to Mavs for a future no. 1 draft pick, traded-player exceptio*



Mike Trudell said:


> Kupchak & his staff have spent 14-18 hours a day (per team spokesman John Black) figuring out the new CBA, making calls, etc. etc.


I imagine that the recent talks, after Kupcake mastered the CBA, went something like this...

Cuban: "So what would it take to make a deal for Odom?" 
Kupcake: "I refuse to take anything from you!" 
Cuban: "We can do that." 
Kupcake: "DEAL!"
Cuban: "Uhhh, I think we're required to give you something. How about a protected first?"
Kupcake: "Lottery protected?"
Cuban: "No, this is much better than lottery protection, it's top 20 protected."
Kupcake: "DEAL!"
Cuban: "But you gotta throw in a second round pick to make it even."
Kupcake: "I want it lottery protected!"
Cuban: "I can live with that."


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE: Lamar Odom traded to Mavs for 2012 no. 1 draft pick, traded-player except*



Ron said:


> I took it to mean that since Gilbert *single-handedly* killed the CP3/Odom deal the other night, that Kobe is saying Cuban won't protest this deal...its a slam at all owners for their meddling, basically.


Highly doubtful, especially after seeing what Hornets ownership wants in return in any Chris Paul trade. Gilbert's just the one who put out an incendiary e-mail.


----------



## CavsNut96 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE: Odom traded to Mavs for a future no. 1 draft pick, traded-player exceptio*

Well if they roll the money into a good PG like Chauncy Billups or of course Deron Willims Risky but intresting and maybe the Lakers front office have decided that this is it. But we all know every franchise is likely to make a bad move (unless its the Spurs) So it may work out or it may not. As for me I am impartial it works good for them if not their suckers


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE: Odom traded to Mavs for a future no. 1 draft pick, traded-player exceptio*


----------

